# Good use for old tires. My goats love it!



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

So I had some old used tires just laying around helping the mosquito population in the area. Doesn't matter how you lay a tire, it will hold water. I saw this idea a few months back online and decided to try it. Just bury the tire halfway in the ground and you have an instant goat playground. My kids love it! I hope to add a small tractor tire soon if I can find one.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I’ve wanted to do this!! Maybe come spring


----------



## Carmen in NC (Nov 16, 2019)

I took home the old tires when i had my new ones installed in my truck, so coming spring I am planning on doing something similar.. looks great..


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Man, I wish I had some old tires laying around!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Really neat idea! Thanks for shareing!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

That’s a cool idea!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Man, I wish I had some old tires laying around!


If you live near a tire store, they have tons of used tires that they can't resale. Sometimes they will just give them to you to save from having to pay to dispose of them. Also, you may try your local dump. I know ours has a large collection of old tires. That's where I'm hoping to find a small tractor tire. Good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This is a great idea! I have some old tires that have been hanging around on this property for ten years and I've just used them to hold stuff down around the barn. This is a much better idea! Once the ground thaws I'll have to get out there with the pick and shovel and bury some new goat toys!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's my young girls playing with a tractor tire. It's their favorite thing!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 196439
> View attachment 196441
> View attachment 196443
> 
> ...


 Wow your girls look nice!!:inlove:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Wow your girls look nice!!:inlove:


Thank you! ️


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 196439
> View attachment 196441
> View attachment 196443
> 
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

What a 


JML Farms said:


> So I had some old used tires just laying around helping the mosquito population in the area. Doesn't matter how you lay a tire, it will hold water. I saw this idea a few months back online and decided to try it. Just bury the tire halfway in the ground and you have an instant goat playground. My kids love it! I hope to add a small tractor tire soon if I can find one.
> View attachment 196143
> View attachment 196145


great idea!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice does. They.look great!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great idea! I have been wanting to do this! When we bought this place years ago it had become a dumping ground, soooo many tires and junk. We cleaned the place up, but still have a lot of tires as we don't really know what to do with them. I'm going to show my husband this as I'd love to make a playground for the kids. For water issues, I bet you could probably drill holes in them to drain. 
I was originally going to paint some, then put one around the mailbox, and plant flowers, and do that randomly to make them as a flower pot/border, but never did it.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

As luck would have it I found this old tractor tire at the dump this weekend! The man working was more than happy for me to take it and my goats were more than happy to play on it! Anybody else have any suggestions what else I could repurpose or upcycle to use in my goat playground? It's so fun watching them play I want to add something else!


----------

